# Skip loading diet



## Marky boy (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi guys, have many of you tried or even work with ken " skip " hill? 

I have started dieting down now, and have been listening to his podcasts where he mentions skip loading. So Iv been researching into it and fuck me it sounds appealing for that window of eating high GI foods. 

Has anyone done this diet? Or even worked with the man himself? How did they get on?

I would love to work with him and try this myself but due to financial circumstances I just couldn't afford it at the moment so I may try a run myself. 

I have seen some suggest starting at 10-11lbs x your BW in pounds. Then divide this up for your macros. 

Is this how folk done it? And did you go with higher pro and fats and low carbs mid week? 

Or did anyone try even protein and carbs with low fat mid week?

Im unsure what approach to try! But I do feel I need carbs in my diet midweek.


----------



## Jeetsun (Jul 23, 2017)

I've tried it, but the foods fuck up my stomach and feel like shit for the better part of the day. Many people have success with it.


----------



## K1 (Jul 23, 2017)

Skips a smart guy...Watched his posts a lot in the past. 

Love the way he stands behind Synthetine and it's effectiveness! For a lot of years guys were skeptical about it...Now you are seeing guys openly endorse Synthetine to their clients everywhere!

As for his diet layout...Have never tried it so I will leave for that someone else that has worked with him in the past because they are many on here that have.


----------

